# north east to europe



## drumshade (Mar 14, 2008)

can any one help due to leave for spain from scotland in the next 3 weeks dont fancy 570ml run down to the eurotunnel are there any ferrys closer will be taking dog and cat and smart on A frame thanks for any advice ken


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello,

There is still one from Scotland to Europe and one from Hull to ZeeBrugge

Ferry From Scotland

Trev.


----------



## drumshade (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks but that ferry stoped running in september will reopen in the spring under new owners


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*



drumshade said:


> thanks but that ferry stoped running in september will reopen in the spring under new owners


I thought it had been taken over already!.

Just Hull ZeeBrugge then

Trev.


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/

Is the Newcastle - Holland route still operating ?


----------

